# Welcome to my world.......UPDATED



## Karl (3 Feb 2008)

Hi all

I've been around here for a few months now, and thought i'd share my work space with you. So, here it is







It is the single garage attached to our house. Directly above is the bedroom in which our 2 year old triplet boys sleep. So no power tools after bedtime.......

Next pic - the door. Not very interesting I know, but essential nonetheless.






Most of my kit needs to be removed from the 'shop for site use on a regular (pretty much daily) basis. So, much as i'd like to, blocking the door up and insulating isn't possible. However, above the door I inted to put a span of supported shelf, which will do for further storage.

This next shot shows the 3 x stacker systems I use to keep all my power tools and bits n pieces in. 






And the next two show the Triton, including a shot with the mini sliding table extension attached.











The sliding table passes over the top of my workbench, meaning that I can crosscut upto 6' without worrying about moving the saw. The white cupboards store my secret passion, but I will be doing a separate post on that in a few days time. Keep watching......

Next, on to the workbench. Well, 2 x B&Q units with a couple of sheets of 18mm board on top. This is a temporary arrangement until I get round to making a proper bench. I haven't even bothered to mount the vices, and the cardboard box you can see in the left hand unit contains a Veritas twin screw vice, ready for my proper bench.






You can also see my sorry excuse for a wood store above the bench  

Final shot - the mitre station. This is a Wolfcraft stand, and I use it to mount the pillar drill and grinding station to as necessary. 






Anyway, that's it. As you can see, the shop is heavily influenced by the necessity to be able to shift tools quickly for site use. Most of the gear (stackers, triton system, mitre saw and stand) can be collapsed and loaded into the car in less than 10 minutes.

Any comments or suggestions for improvements more than welcome.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## wizer (3 Feb 2008)

Thanks Karl, your space is very similar to mine. I have that wolfcraft stand, I hate it. How do you find it? You have also renewed my enthusiasm for the Workcentre 2000. Recently I have been thinking it might not be right for me, but it looks like it works for you. hmmm Also just reminded me that my up-and-over door has finally given up the ghost after 30yrs of service. I'm on the hunt for a roller.


----------



## mrwilby (3 Feb 2008)

Very interesting Karl, it's always nice to see how others have layed out their own workshop. In my case, I have a little bit more room (but not a lot) so I'm soaking up all these threads in anticipation of when I am ready to sort mine out...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gordon T (3 Feb 2008)

Hello Karl,

very interesting set of piccies. starved of room, just like my single garage.
I noticed the triton router table hanging on the wall, what is it like to use??

GT


----------



## harryc (3 Feb 2008)

Hey, Karl for a moment there I thought some one had broken into my workshop and taken photo's, what with the Triton Work Centre, Router table and the cheap MDF work table  

Got to admit yours is a lot more tidy than mine.

Harry


----------



## harryc (3 Feb 2008)

karl, I forgot to ask you your views on the router table, I have the older version and have been wondering if I should upgrade to the newer one.

Harry


----------



## Karl (3 Feb 2008)

Wizer - the wolfcraft stand is ok, but only just. bloody heavy too. wish i'd forked out the extra on the DW. The Triton system works for me, but if it wasn't for the fact that I need a portable table saw system for work use, i'd have gone for a SIP or APTC cast iron jobbie. 

Gordon & Harry - the Triton router table is fine, although I find the "sliding table" a bit of a joke. I did want to make a "norm" style table, but didn't have the room. However, I have recently been thinking of something similair using a top which can be mounted onto a pair of sawhorses - ie easily folded away for storage. I'm still working/thinking on it at the moment, but if it's a go-er, i'll do some postings here. 

The 'shop is generally kept tidy. I used to be constantly cursing when on-site - reached for my [insert name of crucially important power tool required at that exact moment in time], only to realise that i'd left it on the workbench. I must admit to having a quick sweep up before I took the photo's though......

Cheers

Karl


----------



## wizer (3 Feb 2008)

I think the general concesus is that the older router top is better.


----------



## harryc (3 Feb 2008)

Thanks Wizer, If that is the case then I will stick with the old router top, its not that I have had any problems, I just liked the look of all those feather hold downs and thought it might be a upgrade. Oh well I will just have to spend my money somewhere else  

Harry


----------



## OPJ (4 Feb 2008)

You've got some nice kit and you seem to have things pretty well laid out for such a small space. But I don't see a planer or thicknesser anywhere? :shock:


----------



## Karl (4 Feb 2008)

Hi Olly

If you look at the last picture, you can just make out the Makita thicknesser in the bottom right hand corner. This goes onto the workbench when needed. 

Jointer - well I have one of those crappy benchtop ones (nu-tool), but it hasn't seen any action for a few years. I have been toying with getting the APTC 6" jointer - it could sit behind my Wolfcraft stand (see last pic - where the folded Ryobi table saw is at the mo), and be brought out when needed. At the moment i'm surfacing timber by hand.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Karl (7 Jun 2010)

Update

The 'shop has changed somewhat since I did this thread. See what you think.

Going clockwise on entering the 'shop






Timber and sheet material storage. Family fridge too :roll: 

To the right, under the staircase return






Paint and finish storage. Router table, extractor. Clamp storage.

Along the long wall






Table saw  There is room to the left of the t/s for a Sedgwick p/t which I am picking up off Brian, hopefully this weekend. 

Bottom corner of the 'shop






Tool storage. Morticer. 

Bottom wall






Spindle moulder. The garage door is being blocked in with a couple of sheets of kinspan and MDF. I'll be making new side-hung doors later in the year, which will make it a 5 minute job to open up the 'shop.

Right hand corner






Bandsaw, vac, compressor and the 'shop heater!

Finally, the 'bench and plane collection :lol: 






All machines are on mobile bases and I can deal with workpiece lengths of upto 7'. Tidyness is key and I find that if I am in the 'shop all day I tend to tidy up at least a couple of times a day. 

Thanks for looking.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## matt (7 Jun 2010)

First I thought I was going to have to wait two days for the "secret", now I realise I've missed it by two years.

Nice 'shop but wtf is in the white cupboards?!


----------



## Philly (7 Jun 2010)

Nicely organised, Karl!
Meant to ask - you recover from your table saw incident alright?
Cheers
Philly


----------



## RussianRouter (7 Jun 2010)

Must be great to have this amountof room to lose oneself from the other half. 8) 

I'd say my pokey little cupboard was about a quarter of this size workshop.

Whats that item on the router table?looks like a radio?


----------



## Karl (7 Jun 2010)

Matt - the white cupboards on the wall were "left over" from a job I did. They house the library, and some other [email protected] :lol: 

Philly - yes, physically ok. Still can't get the stains out of my trousers though!

RR - the white box is a Makita site radio. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## RussianRouter (7 Jun 2010)

Karl":3qe8lzwc said:


> RR - the white box is a Makita site radio.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl



Ta,still think you're losing a lot of space with having too much cupboard area.

shelves high and below are the way to go,the paint gan go on high shelves and leave you some ground pace....you need a layout man to give ya the max outta that workshop.


----------



## ByronBlack (7 Jun 2010)

Nicely organised Karl, you have crammed a lot of machinery in that space without it looking to cramped, you've done well there.

How do you find Record Router Table - I've made do with a couple of home built ones, and never been impressed with my efforts and have often wondered what these ones are like and whether they are worth it?


----------



## superunknown (7 Jun 2010)

What make is the spindle moulder you have? It looks a nice compact machine.


----------



## matt (7 Jun 2010)

Karl":1vr5l9bu said:


> The white cupboards store my secret passion, but I will be doing a separate post on that in a few days time. Keep watching......



:?


----------



## ByronBlack (7 Jun 2010)

Karl":3qzoayze said:


> The white cupboards store my secret passion, but I will be doing a separate post on that in a few days time. Keep watching......



Amateur taxidermy?


----------



## woodbloke (7 Jun 2010)

Bit different to a couple of years ago...lots more heavy machinery - Rob


----------



## Karl (7 Jun 2010)

matt":xjn5an7v said:


> Karl":xjn5an7v said:
> 
> 
> > The white cupboards store my secret passion, but I will be doing a separate post on that in a few days time. Keep watching......
> ...



Matt - sorry, I thought you were referring to the earlier post.

I've only found one picture of what used to be in the cabinet







Cheers

Karl


----------



## matt (7 Jun 2010)

Phwooooooar!


----------



## woodbloke (7 Jun 2010)

Karl":3o3fti9y said:


> I've only found one picture of what used to be in the cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what's in it now...my guess is it's full of Holtey's  - Rob


----------



## Karl (7 Jun 2010)

BB - the Record router table is great, but it takes up a lot of space. I was going to build a table into the side extension of the t/s, but I couldn't be bothered in the end. I am going to build an enclosed cabinet for the r/t and do away with the open base - this should give extra bit storage, and cut down on noise.

Superunknown - the SM is a Fox.

Rob - Sorry, no Holteys. As for the additional cast iron, check out my signature line......

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Ironballs (7 Jun 2010)

It's an anvil


----------



## OPJ (8 Jun 2010)

Not bad, Karl. Still much better organised than my workshop.  :wink:

I assume you don't do many large, fitted units? I can't see where you'd find the space to dry-assemble them.

Do you lose much time having to drag machines out to use them? It looks as though you they're all reasonably laid out so that, for example, you don't have to move anything else to get to your table saw?


----------



## adzeman (8 Jun 2010)

One o the best garage workshops Ive seen. Certainly better than the one I used to have in the old house.

I took the metal door off and replaced with a three paneled folding door. The right hand one opened inwards. The centre door folded back on to the left hand which opened outwards. This made the garage secure and was tested by the local scroats and stood up.


----------



## Karl (8 Jun 2010)

OPJ":22ddzv60 said:


> I assume you don't do many large, fitted units? I can't see where you'd find the space to dry-assemble them.



That's what the conservatory is for!



OPJ":22ddzv60 said:


> Do you lose much time having to drag machines out to use them? It looks as though you they're all reasonably laid out so that, for example, you don't have to move anything else to get to your table saw?



Don't really lose much time. Pretty much any machine can be wheeled into position, set-up and d/x connected in a couple of minutes. Do the job you need, then a couple of minutes to put it back. So if, for example, you've got a batch of work to do on the SM, adding 5 mins for wheeling it in and out of position isn't a big deal. 

It's all about trade-offs. If you want to have that many tools in such a small space you have to keep the 'shop tidy or you grind to a halt. 

Cheers

Karl


----------

